# Interesting Read...



## Oak-flat Hunter (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.windstream.net/redir_log...click.phdo?i=6e7cb1f9926c031f93b0ab34e24ca3b9 Confusing at times..The Commercial on the site will end in 15 seconds.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Those crazy scientists........always doing the Lord's work.


----------



## Four (Oct 29, 2012)

I get constantly thrown off by these types of posts... It seems often times people post an article about some new scientific research, which is great... But i assume it's being posted as some sort of evidence against evolution? or science in general?

All these articles are just showing how awesome the scientific method is, showing it's effectiveness.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 29, 2012)

My earliest ancestors were given life by a loving Creator, and placed in the Garden of Eden.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Michael F. Gray said:


> My earliest ancestors were given life by a loving Creator, and placed in the Garden of Eden.



wow...


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Michael F. Gray said:


> My earliest ancestors were given life by a loving Creator, and placed in the Garden of Eden.



THEY WERE BROTHER AND SISTER BY YOUR BOOK


----------



## Four (Oct 30, 2012)

Michael F. Gray said:


> My earliest ancestors were given life by a loving Creator, and placed in the Garden of Eden.



until he drown most of them


----------

